# Fresh Water Tank hose fitting issue



## roho1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello Folks, Rick here is sunny dry California. I have a stock 1986 Komfort Class A Motorhome. I discovered that the gravity water fill hose 1 3/8 size sprung a leak so I bought the new hose & now have discovered a new issue that I'm dealing with. inside the spout of water tank and on one end of the hose of course was a plastic or nylon barbed ended fitting to allow the hose to mount to that which is on the tanks spout. I'm wondering if I just go up to the 2inch water hose size, than I have to change the water fill side s fitting as well, but not sure if I they come bigger than 1 1/4 -1 3/8. Im thinking the barbed fitting size would be 11/4 to fit into the spout than tighten up as soon as it tapers. does anyone know what that fitting is Im talking about? on the internet there are pictures of fresh water tank kits with fittings, but unless I dig deep, I never see a fitting offered like Im looking for. Ive not yet even had the chance to see if the 2 inch would be just right instead of looking for that fitting. if any of you know exactley what Im dealing with based on what Ive shared, please come forward as I could use some guidance on this topic. I'd sure appreciate it. Thanks is advance. Rick


----------

